# Advice - best value for money riding hat



## RachaelM22 (17 March 2016)

Hi all! I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations on riding hats. I don't need anything fancy as it's just for leisure riding purposes. I'd like to spend less than £80 if possible so looking for good value for money and something that is comfortable and safe.
Thanks


----------



## gothdolly (17 March 2016)

The ones sold in Decathlon are cheap, but I don't know how "good" they are, presumably they all meet the safety standards??


----------



## Meredith (17 March 2016)

Of course, the one that fits is the best. I have a Champion Pro Plus, less than £80 I think, but I bought it not for price but because it was the best fit. Hats that were far more expensive and sometimes had less 'safety' labels didn't fit me.


----------



## sarcasm_queen (17 March 2016)

Go and get one properly fitted, and when you've found which brands suit your head shape best, then you can look at prices. 
I still ride in a Champion Junior hat because that fits my head best, and they're only about £40. But there's no point in me recommending it if it turns out that Champion hats don't fit you.


----------



## LHIS (17 March 2016)

Personally I wouldn't put a price on my head safety, however, I am sure you can find a good hat within your price bracket.  Go to your local tack shop and try some on - work out what is comfortable for you and fits and go from there.  If you wish (it's a bit naughty, but if it's over £80 at he shop..) you could make a mental note of the model and size and have a look online to see if you can find it for a cheaper price if you couldn't stretch.  Of course doing that is a bit cheeky.


----------



## Shay (17 March 2016)

Leisure riding or top level competition riding - this risk of riding without a hat or one that is unsafe is the same.  Actually possibly more in leisure riding.  Go for the best fit and the highest safety standard you can afford.  If you fall off and your hat does not protect you leaving you with head injuries or worse what would your friends or family do?

Be careful buying on line or from a non standard retailer -you can't know how the hat has been treated in the post or in storage.  If they are dropped they won't provide as much protection - no matter what you paid for it!


----------



## dibbin (17 March 2016)

I love my Harry Hall Legend, it was about £70 and there's a new edition for the new safety standards if you compete affiliated.

As others have said, different brands are different shapes so you would be best to go and get one fitted to see what's best for you.


----------



## gnubee (19 March 2016)

gothdolly said:



			The ones sold in Decathlon are cheap, but I don't know how "good" they are, presumably they all meet the safety standards??
		
Click to expand...

Last time I went in I was alarmed to see some with no relevant safety standards and no clear labelling that this was the case - a lot of kids at the riding school nearby seemed to be wearing them and I suspect the parents didn't know they were not up to standard. You want one certified PAS:015. If it has that standard paying extra a doesn't necessarily buy more quality. Go to your local large tack store and try on all the ones with that cert in your price range to see which is comfoest on your head. It should be snug all round but not uncomfortable. They seem to vary a lot in roundness (as do heads apparently) so certain brands will work better for different people.


----------



## Shay (20 March 2016)

Out of curiosity I just looked at Decathlon's on line shop - and I'm shocked.

None of the "Fouganza" helmets carry a recognized standard at all.  Not even the "safety" helmets.  Only 5 hats of the 29 displayed meet PAS:015.  The rest meet only something called CE/89/686 which - on a bit of research - turns out to only relate to the size and type of print to be used throughout Europe when marking PPE.

In fairness they do all say only suitable for private leisure riding.  But none the less!


----------

